# Atheism without the veneer of rationality



## The Original Rooster (Aug 14, 2012)

Here you go guys. Have fun with this...


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 14, 2012)

I knew this was coming. Unlike what I posted, this isn't actually what is claimed.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 14, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I knew this was coming. Unlike what I posted, this isn't actually what is claimed.



It's just the other side of the argument in an equally outlandish statement. Speaking for myself, I can't deny that there are parts of the Bible that sound completely irrational to me. I marvel at why God would give me this great, logical, brain in my head but would put some really crazy sounding stories in his message to the world. Despite it all, I still believe. I guess with me it's just a case of live and let live.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 14, 2012)

RoosterTodd said:


> It's just the other side of the argument in an equally outlandish statement.



If it's so outlandish then why do you believe it?




RoosterTodd said:


> Speaking for myself, I can't deny that there are parts of the Bible that sound completely irrational to me. I marvel at why God would give me this great, logical, brain in my head but would put some really crazy sounding stories in his message to the world. Despite it all, I still believe. I guess with me it's just a case of live and let live.



Quite the mystery isn't it?


----------



## Asath (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, this thread seals my vote – forcing the taxpayers to fund education has clearly not worked out at all.  We had noble intentions, but the return on investment has turned out to be stuff like this, and it seems like it is time to limit our losses . . .


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 14, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> If it's so outlandish then why do you believe it?
> 
> Quite the mystery isn't it?



To make a long story short, I believe because of the experiences in my life. 
Buddy, you have that right. It is the mother of all mysteries.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 14, 2012)

Asath said:


> Well, this thread seals my vote – forcing the taxpayers to fund education has clearly not worked out at all.  We had noble intentions, but the return on investment has turned out to be stuff like this, and it seems like it is time to limit our losses . . .



The ignore feature on this forum is ready when you are. Cheers.


----------



## Asath (Aug 14, 2012)

You realize, of course, that you are using NOTHING (a stack of refined plastics, metals, silicon, and artificially channeled energy) to make your point?

You realize that PEOPLE other than yourself have taught a four-dollar calculator more math than you’ve ever learned?  And that your cell phone also knows far more than you have ever learned?

Doesn’t it bother you that MACHINES now know more than you do?  It should.  

The PEOPLE who taught those machines to be smarter than you decided to despair of your outlook on things a few generations ago, and realized that the majority not only would not progress, intellectually, but stubbornly REFUSED to do so.  

So they jumped right over you, and didn’t slow down a bit.  

Cocky little loud-mouthed drop-out in the minimum-wage job didn’t learn to make change at the Quickie-Mart?  No worries – we gave him a cash-register that told him the answer.  We needed the right answer, not the attitude from idiots.  So we stepped right past that, and did what was needed to get what WE required.

EVERYTHING has gone that way.  Look around.  Got a telephone?  (yes).  Know how it works?  (no.)  Got a TV?  (yes).  Know how it works? (no).  Got a radio?  A microwave?  Been protected by a Patriot Missile or a Nuclear Submarine lately?  Got a single clue how any of THAT works?  (no.)

Don’t even try this game down here.  YOUR failure to learn anything will not create or imply a responsibility on our part to teach you.  NOR will it create or imply a responsibility to humor your own completely uninformed nonsense under the flag you wave of being ‘entitled’ to your opinion – You are entitled to an informed opinion, and you live in a country that provides free education.  

Your own inability or unwillingness to avail yourself of that is not our problem.

Coming into THIS forum, and trying to tell US that YOU don’t think that truth stacks up against your Book of ancient superstitions is just silly.  You’re using our advances to put forward that argument.  You wouldn’t be here, either physically or electronically, if we hadn’t ignored you folks completely.  

Be serious.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 15, 2012)

Asath said:


> You realize, of course, that you are using NOTHING (a stack of refined plastics, metals, silicon, and artificially channeled energy) to make your point?
> 
> You realize that PEOPLE other than yourself have taught a four-dollar calculator more math than you’ve ever learned?  And that your cell phone also knows far more than you have ever learned?
> 
> ...



Wow, I guess you told me. Well, like I said, the ignore feature is ready when you are. Allow me to demonstrate.  There, just a couple of clicks and no more posts from Asath ever again. I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## Asath (Aug 15, 2012)

So asking someone to know that they are saying, BEFORE the say it, is a hardship, and a reason to IGNORE?

Sir, you’ve accidentally defined the entire history of religion – and not only your own.  

Thank you for that.  I couldn’t have done that alone.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 15, 2012)

Asath said:


> EVERYTHING has gone that way.  Look around.  Got a telephone?  (yes).  Know how it works?  (no.)  Got a TV?  (yes).  Know how it works? (no).  Got a radio?  A microwave?  Been protected by a Patriot Missile or a Nuclear Submarine lately?  Got a single clue how any of THAT works?  (no.)
> .



Well..actually I do know how it works.Ive made a living at knowing how things work, and it's not nearly as complicated as you make it sound.It's not nearly as complicated as the human body,mind,and soul.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 15, 2012)

Asath said:


> You realize, of course, that you are using NOTHING (a stack of refined plastics, metals, silicon, and artificially channeled energy) to make your point?
> 
> You realize that PEOPLE other than yourself have taught a four-dollar calculator more math than you’ve ever learned?  And that your cell phone also knows far more than you have ever learned?
> 
> ...



You sure are full of yourself. And mad too. Mad mad mad, I do mean angry.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 15, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> You sure are full of yourself. And mad too. Mad mad mad, I do mean angry.



and quite condescending also!!!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 15, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Well..actually I do know how it works.Ive made a living at knowing how things work, and it's not nearly as complicated as you make it sound.It's not nearly as complicated as the human body,mind,and soul.



I don't have much experience with those but I agree that the human body and any living orgnism is more advanced than anything man made, pointing to a Being Greater than ourselves as the Creator


----------

